# Ultimate Budget Metal Blank



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

As I don't get to surf fish as often as I used to, and I never seem to get there for the bite anyway. As I'll be fishing from boats and the pier more, I'm thinning down my surf inventory to a couple of reels and rods. I'm keeping my heaver (for now), keeping a Team Daiwa 11' rod for tossing 3-5+bait, and I can use my bass rods for whiting, pomps and the like. That said, I'd like a good rod for slinging metal, with either an Abu 5500 or a 2500-4000 size spinning reel. I'll be building the rod, and like a couple of others I've wrapped I'll make it a hybrid that can be used with spinning or casting reels. I had a Lami Surf King 9' rod, but I broke it too many times with too little usage. Right now I'm leaning towards one of Mudhole's surf blanks--anyone have any experience with them? I'm open to any options under $100.00 for the blank, the cheaper the better.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Carolina Rebel said:


> As I don't get to surf fish as often as I used to, and I never seem to get there for the bite anyway. As I'll be fishing from boats and the pier more, I'm thinning down my surf inventory to a couple of reels and rods. I'm keeping my heaver (for now), keeping a Team Daiwa 11' rod for tossing 3-5+bait, and I can use my bass rods for whiting, pomps and the like. That said, I'd like a good rod for slinging metal, with either an Abu 5500 or a 2500-4000 size spinning reel. I'll be building the rod, and like a couple of others I've wrapped I'll make it a hybrid that can be used with spinning or casting reels. I had a Lami Surf King 9' rod, but I broke it too many times with too little usage. Right now I'm leaning towards one of Mudhole's surf blanks--anyone have any experience with them? I'm open to any options under $100.00 for the blank, the cheaper the better.


Would you be talking about the spiral wrap? Love the look of that cocept in wrapping guides. Just getting into the buying blanks and building rods. So good blanks fill my lil brain with a bunch of blanks lol Try looking into the Cabelas blanks Ive heard good and bad about them. 
Hope this helps, Danny:fishing::fishing:


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

buy a used 8-9' tica, strip and rewrap?

itd be cheap, and much as i hate to say it..the smaller ticas are dern good rods, just crappy guides

god knows how manyfish have been decked by my 8' 1/2-2 ounce tica...with 75% of teh guides replaced with fujis by now...throws metal to 2 ounces great, and not heavy by any means


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> ... I'll be building the rod, and like a couple of others I've wrapped I'll make it a hybrid that can be used with spinning or casting reels. I had a Lami Surf King 9' rod, but I broke it too many times with too little usage...


Are you still looking for nine feet?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

8 to 10 foot.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I ordered one of the mudhole surf rocket blanks for that exact reason. When I got it, it was very heavy for a 9 ft blank. If your throwing metal for a while I wouldn't recommend it for that.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got one spoken for. I have a nine foot metal rod still left I was asking $100.00 for. It is built for throwing metal with single foot guides and red wraps. Shrink tube rear grip and cork tape fore.


----------

